# Your favorite lyrics and why.



## Midi Bear (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, I know it's been done a few times before, but necro-ing is just annoying.

So, it's simple. What are your favorite lyrics? Why do you like them so much? Are they really insightful? Do they have deep meanings? Do they perfectly describe your feelings or attitudes? Do tell, for I'm a fan of awesome lyrics.
Try to keep it down to a couple of lines or verses if you can. But if not, oh well.

One of mine is: "You claimed all this time that you would die for me. Why, then, are you so surprised when you hear your own eulogy?" - From "Eulogy" by TOOL.
Why I like it so much: It points out how hollow people really are when they're trying to make you think they're serious. Like when people say they'd die for their new significant other, but when it comes right down to it, they really wouldn't, and are then surprised when their claims are tested. It displays how much the human race lies, even when they don't realize they're doing so.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

Garth Brooks, Standing outside the fire.

It says everything I believe in as far as living life.  

"Life is not tried, it is merely survived, standing outside the fire."

I will not tiptoe gently through life only to arive at death safely.  Hince my quote.  were only on this earth for such a brief moment.  why not walk the less traveled path and stand inside the fire.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 11, 2008)

Seal, Kiss from a Rose.

"I compare you to a kiss from a rose on the grave."

Probably one of the more interesting lyrics I've ever listened to. The entire song is interesting, but that particular part is the best.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 11, 2008)

All of this song, Canadia

Read/listen and you'll see why. :3


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh... so many good lyrics to choose from.

Nine Inch Nails, Terrible Lie:

hey God
 there's nothing left for me to hide.
 i lost my ignorance, security and pride.
 i'm all alone in a world you must despise.
 hey God
 i believed your promises, your promises and lies!

_Why: Because it's a wonderful reminder to people to not be ignorant and trust in the fantasy writings of a book penned over 2000 years ago.
_​ 
Nine Inch Nails, Right Where it Belongs:

What if everything around you
 Isn't quite as it seems?
 What if all the world you think you know
 Is an elaborate dream?
 And if you look at your reflection
 Is it all you want it to be?
 What if you could look right through the cracks?
 Would you find yourself
 Find yourself afraid to see?

_Why: Sort of a good song example of "people in glass houses should not throw stones".  People often forget their own situations and how others see them when spewing out opinions._​
Enya, May it Be:

May it be when darkness falls 
Your heart will be true

_Why: Because when something bad really happens, you can say you'd do the right thing, but would you really?  Sometimes it's the hardest thing in the world to do what's right, and I like remembering this line in the hopes that when the situation calls for it, we can all muster up the courage to do the right thing._​ 
Motorhead, The Game:

It's all about the game, and how you play it
All about control, and if you can take it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
It's all about pain, and who's gonna make it

_Why: Because I'm a System Administrator and our jobs are all about control. _​ 
Black Sabbath, War Pigs:

Generals gathered in their masses
Just like witches at black masses
Evil minds that plot destruction
Sorcerers of death's construction
In the fields the bodies burning
As the war machine keeps turning
Death and hatred to mankind
Poisoning their brainwashed minds

_Why: War is plotted by generals and politicians often for their own greedy reasons other than some legitimate one.  They brainwash each other into thinking its right, then proceed to brainwash the masses into believing its justifiable as well (bonus points for religious nut jobs here).  _This whole song is a great put-down to the war mongers.​ 
Ozzy Osbourne, Dreamer: 

If only we could all just find serenity
It would be nice if we could live as one
When will all this anger, hate and bigotry ...
Be gone?

_Why: A song that highlights the great weakness of mankind - all this intelligence, and we can't manage to just work together and stop pointless conflicts.  It's a reminder of man's greed and why we are a sad, sad race, yet, also shows the glimmer of hope that if, IF one day we could rise above that, we could be something incredible._​ 
K, enough for now... *gets back to work*​


----------



## Monak (Dec 11, 2008)

O Fortuna                           
velut luna                          
statu variabilis,                   
semper crescis                      
aut decrescis;                      
vita detestabilis                   
nunc obdurat                        
et tunc curat                       
ludo mentis aciem,                  
egestatem,                          
potestatem                        
dissolvit ut glaciem.               

Sors immanis                        
et inanis,                          
rota tu volubilis,                 
status malus,                       
vana salus                          
semper dissolubilis,                
obumbrata                           
et velata                           
michi quoque niteris;               
nunc per ludum                     
dorsum nudum                        
fero tui sceleris.                 

Sors salutis                       
et virtutis                        
michi nunc contraria,               
est affectus                        
et defectus                         
semper in angaria.                  
Hac in hora                         
sine mora                           
corde pulsum tangite;               
quod per sortem                     
sternit fortem,                    
mecum omnes plangite!

I love the lyrics of O'fortuna because it is a very powerful piece of classical music , and I enjoy the Latin Language.


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 11, 2008)

"Your favorite lyrics *and why.*"
Hmm..


----------



## Monak (Dec 11, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> "Your favorite lyrics *and why.*"
> Hmm..



Yeah I fail *runs off to edit*


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, if you read mine/listened to the song, you'd understand. :3

Another song I *love* is: I Will Follow You Into The Dark - Death Cab for Cutie

There are three parts I especially love in this song:

_Love of mine some day you will die
But I'll be close behind
I'll follow you into the dark

If there's no one beside you
When your soul embarks
Then I'll follow you into the dark

The time for sleep is now
It's nothing to cry about
'cause we'll hold each other soon
In the blackest of rooms_

It always manages to make me just stop what I'm doing, think, and think deeply; about so much in my recent past; I usually cry. I never cry....


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 11, 2008)

The Invitation by Downhere -

The near miss
The car swerves
And a rewrite in destiny
With lights swirling round
The sirens would sound
As you say this can't happen to me
And all of the voices
Are ringing in your ears

Then she lets go of your hand
And you can no longer stand in the
Refractions of broken glass
Kneeling makes it easier
To catch up with your falling heart
And all of the voices
Are ringing in your ears

Birth is the invitation to live
Just as death is the invitation home
Pain is the invitation to surrender all, surrender all
Joy is the invitation to walk with me all of your days

The arrangements die
Before grieving begins
But no one stops crowding the lines
And the whole world should know
As the cancer of sorrow grows
The invitation is the mess you're living in

Birth is the invitation to live
Just as death is the invitation home
Pain is the invitation to surrender all, surrender all
Joy is the invitation to walk with me all of your days

This is the invitation to live
Just as death is the invitation home
Pain is the invitation to surrender all, surrender all
Joy is the invitation to walk with me all of your days

Walk with me
Will you walk with me
Will you walk with me
Will you walk with me 



I heard this song for the first time a week after three friends of mine were put into hospital after a *very* serious car crash and the chorus really helped me to calm down about it (and helped me cry, especially because it's about a car crash).
I have many, many favourite lyrics, so I'll just stick to that song.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 11, 2008)

Hmm, I would say-

"Suicide is painless.
It brings on many changes.
And I can take or leave it if I please."

-From "Suicide is Painless" (M*A*S*H theme song) by Johnny Mandel

I just love the emotional tone of the song.  It matches the series well.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

The lyrics to Lying from You by Linkin Park because they remind me of a real life situation.


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 11, 2008)

Oops... totally missed the "Why" part - edited my post to add it.


----------



## Ashyen (Dec 11, 2008)

Ashyen: All of Animal I have Become... Really connects to me...

Anise: Hmm...

"forever we'll be you and me"

Why: Awesome and romantic...

"she's a maniac, maniac..."

Why: Awesome song!


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 11, 2008)

The chorus to "living well is the best revenge" by REM.
It sort of reminds me of my own life, not in an emo way, but actually a very positive and optimistic way.


----------



## brrrr (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh damn um, will be hard lol. 

Definitely have a lot of lyrics that I appreciate, but this example is probably the easiest and shortest explanation.

Nirvana- In Bloom

_Heâ€™s the one
Who likes all our pretty songs
And he likes to sing along
And he likes to shoot his gun
But he don't know what it means
don't know what it means_

It's rather self explanatory. Trying to follow the 'norm,' even if the 'norm' is something you're unfamiliar with. You follow it to be accepted by the general public, rather than doing what's right for you and what you enjoy. 

Really like your explanations and outlooks by the way, Midi. Eulogy is definitely one of my favorites as well.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Perhaps the most ironic lyric in the world is "No I don't have a gun...", Kirt Cobain, Nirvana, Come as you are.


----------



## brrrr (Dec 11, 2008)

Cobain mentions a gun in about every one of his songs.

edit: but yeah it is ironic >_>


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

brrrr said:


> Cobain mentioned a gun in about every one of his songs.
> 
> edit: but yeah it is ironic >_>



EFA :3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 11, 2008)

"You don't know what it's like to be like me.  You don't know, so keep your mouth shut."

Reel Big Fish

Just love the blatant truth.


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 11, 2008)

Monak said:


> O Fortuna
> velut luna
> statu variabilis,
> semper crescis
> ...



I played the Tympani for that in my highschool band.  I also had to memorise the lyrics because I was also in senior choir.  We kicked the music festival's ass with that song *G*.   Love this piece!  So fun to play!


----------



## bozzles (Dec 11, 2008)

Monak said:


> O Fortuna
> velut luna
> statu variabilis,
> semper crescis
> ...


What a nerd.

Anyway


"Silence Kit" by Pavement

 silent kid no one to remind you 
you got no heel, no reels to remind you
silent kid don't take your pawn shop
home on the road, goddamn you
silent kid don't lose your graceful tongue

this is the city life, come on
let's talk about leaving

come on now, talk about your family
your sister's cursed, your father's old and damned
silent kid don't listen to the grandmother's advice about us, yeah
silent kid don't listen to their ohh-oh-oh...

hand me the drumstick
snare kick
blues call upon I knew myself in
into the spotlight
ecstasy feels so warm inside
till five hours later
I am chewin'
        screwin'
myself with my hand​ 

... Dunno. I can relate to the "silent kid" part. Plus there's a reference to masturbation. What's _not_ to love?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 11, 2008)

Further, by VNV Nation:
At the end of days, at the end of time
When the Sun burns out will any of this matter?
Who will be there to remember who we were?
Who will be there to know that any of this had meaning for us?

And in retrospect I'll say we've done no wrong
Who are we to judge what's right and what has purpose for us?
With designs upon ourselves to do no wrong
Running wild unaware of what might come of us

The Sun was born, so it shall die
So only shadows comfort me
I know in darkness I will find you giving up inside like me
Each day shall end as it begins
And though you're far away from me
I know in darkness I will find you giving up inside like me

Without a thought I will see everything eternal
Forget that once we were just dust from heavens far
As we were forged we shall return, perhaps some day
I will remember you and wonder who we were

The Sun was born, so it shall die
So only shadows comfort me
I know in darkness I will find you giving up inside like me
Each day shall end as it begins
And though you're far away from me
I know in darkness I will find you giving up inside like me 


And,
the Poem Late Lament, in the song Nights in White Satin, by Moody Blues:


Breathe deep the gathering gloom
Watch lights fade from every room
Bedsitter people look back and lament
Another day's useless energy spent.

Impassioned lovers wrestle as one,
Lonely man cries for love and has none.
New mother picks up and suckles her son,
Senior citizens wish they were young.

Cold hearted orb that rules the night,
Removes the colors from our sight.
Red is grey and yellow white,
But we decide which is right.
And which is an illusion?

----------------------------------------------------
I find much meaning in both songs, because we are not the masters of the universe.
At any moment, some being might choose to descend from the heavens, and devour the earth. And that is the thing, shit happens, and we deny it, and so the only things we cann be sure of are those that are of nature, and do not change.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Dec 11, 2008)

Route Venus, because of the beautiful imagery and symbolism, and a deep meaning dealing with regret of past decisions, acceptance of duty, and looking ahead to the future with strength.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4jtgfs2UcY

I really like the lyrics to a lot of other Sailor Moon songs too though, but I won't mention them because I would have a hard time picking out a select few.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 11, 2008)

Freewill by Rush 
_
You can choose a ready guide
In some celestial voice
If you choose not to decide
You still have made a choice

You can choose from phantom fears
And kindness that can kill
I will choose a path thatâ€™s clear
I will choose free will_

Times like these by Foo Fighters
http://www.lyricsfreak.com/f/foo+fighters/times+like+these_10118760.html
_
it's times like these you learn to live again
it's times like these you give and give again
it's times like these you learn to love again
it's times like these time and time again_

Deine Schuld by Die Aerzte
_
Hast Du Dich heute schon geÃ¤rgert, war es heute wieder schlimm?
Hast Du Dich wieder gefragt, warum kein Mensch was unternimmt?
Du musst nicht akzeptieren, was Dir Ã¼berhaupt nicht passt.
Wenn Du Deinen Kopf nicht nur zum Tragen einer MÃ¼tze hast, ohoho.

Es ist nicht Deine Schuld, dass die Welt ist, wie sie ist.
Es wÃ¤r nur Deine Schuld, wenn sie so bleibt._

(It's not your fault that the world is like this, it would be your fault when it stays like this)

Why? Because they have a lot of meaning to me. They also sound a bit rebellious, just like my personality.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Dec 11, 2008)

For me, my favorite is "Sweet Talk" by The Killers.  This song just really makes me think.  I always stop what I'm doing, and listen whnever this comes on.  I remember the first time I heard this song, it brought tears to my eyes, and it still does.



*Lift me up on my honour
Take me over this spell
Get this weight off my shoulders
I've carried it well
Loose these shackles of pressure
Shake me out of these chains
Lead me not to temptation

Hold my hand harder
Ease my mind
Roll down the smoke screen
And open the sky

Let me fly
Man I need a release from
This troublesome mind
Fix my feet when theyâ€™re stumbling
And well you know it hurts sometimes
You know it's gonna bleed sometimes

Dig me out from this thorn tree
Help me bury my shame
Keep my eyes from the fire
They canâ€™t handle the flame
Grace cut out from my brothers
When most of them fell
I carried it well

Let me fly
Man I need a release from
This troublesome mind
Fix my feet when theyâ€™re stumbling
I guess you know it hurts sometimes
You know it's gonna bleed sometimes

Now hold on
Iâ€™m not looking for sweet talk
Iâ€™m looking for time
Top a tower and sleep walk
Brother, cause it hurts sometimes
You know it's gonna bleed sometimes
Hold on

You know its gonna hurt sometimes
When you call me
Hold on
Hold on
Hold on

Iâ€™m gonna climb that symphony home and make it mine
Let his resonance light my way
See, all these pessimistic sufferers tend to drag me down
So I could use it to shelter what good Iâ€™ve found*


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 11, 2008)

*The Prey - Ashes Divide

Don't be afraid of their 
excommunication, you'll survive.
Please have no shame 'cause you 
will stand up, climb, and you will rise.

So many wasted promises rhapsodized.
So many wasted Sundays trying to avoid the fire.
I've seen the twisted ways they push the guilt inside
and made you believe you have to try 
To suffer, live, and die their way.

But it doesn't have to be this way.
* 
_for those of us who grew up in the church, this pretty much sums it up.  It's a reminder that what we were taught growing up is not the only way.  Life doesn't have to be about guilt and control.  It can be about freedom if we so choose._​

*Sour Grapes - Puscifer

Fear not the movement of the heavens above
Or the earth below
For change is what we are, my child.

Righteous are those who look up and sway with the wind
Who look down and dance with the shifting of the soil
Who swim with the movements of the tide
Who seek the truth around them and discover
We ARE and have ALWAYS been in Paradise
The reflections of Heaven on Earth
Amen.* 

_Change is a part of life.  It isn't divine retribution.  the key is to shift with the earth.  Paradise is as much a part of this world as it is in the next.  We only have to look around to see it._​

*Intension - Tool
*​*
Pure as we begin.
Move by will alone.
Leave as we come in.
Pure as light return to one.

Move by will alone.* 

_A mystery.  try to find the truth within this.  The song itself is very hypnotic, and one I meditate to frequently_​

*Aenima - Tool

Some say the end is near.
Some say we'll see armageddon soon.
I certainly hope we will cuz
I sure could use a vacation from this

Silly shit, silly shit, stupid shit...

One great big festering neon distraction,
I've a suggestion to keep you all occupied.

Learn to swim.

Mum's gonna fix it all soon.
Mum's comin' round to put it back the way it ought to be.* 

_I love this.  Again, maybe 'the end' isn't divine retribution, but Gaia resetting herself.  Hang on for the ride and 'learn to swim'.



_​


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

There are too many good songs. I know I posted up some, but Foo Fighters - Best of You is pretty good too, since it has once nearly brought me to tears.


----------



## Dayken (Dec 12, 2008)

Wanted Dead or Alive by Bon Jovi

_It's all the same, only the names will change
Everyday it seems we're wasting away
Another place where the faces are so cold
I'd drive all night just to get back home

I'm a cowboy, on a steel horse I ride
I'm wanted, dead or alive
Wanted, dead or alive

Sometimes I sleep, sometimes it's not for days
And the people I meet always go their separate ways
Sometimes you tell the day
By the bottle that you drink
And times when you're alone, when all you do is think

I'm a cowboy, on a steel horse I ride
I'm wanted (Wanted), dead or alive
Wanted (Wanted), dead or alive

I'm a cowboy, on a steel horse I ride
I'm wanted (Wanted), dead or alive

*And I walk these streets, a loaded six string on my back
I play for keeps 'cause I might not make it back
I've been everywhere, still I'm standing tall
I've seen a million faces and I've rocked them all*

'Cause I'm a cowboy, on a steel horse I ride
I'm wanted (Wanted), dead or alive

And I'm a cowboy, I got the night on my side
And I'm wanted (Wanted), dead or alive

And I ride (And I ride) dead or alive
I still ride (I still ride) dead or alive
Dead or alive
Dead or alive
Mmm, dead or alive
Dead or alive_ 

That bolded section right there just really strikes me for some reason, but I love the song as a whole despite not being some balding fatass in his 40s with a neckbeard. 

Also, it's damn near impossible for me to get through just about any cover/version of I Don't Want to Miss a Thing without tearing up at least a little. =(


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Boobs are also pretty damn awesome.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

*FIVE FOR FIGHTING LYRICS *​ 
*Superman (It's Not Easy) *​ 
​ 
I can't stand to fly
I'm not that naive
I'm just out to find
The better part of me 

I'm more than a bird:I'm more than a plane
More than some pretty face beside a train
It's not easy to be me 

Wish that I could cry
Fall upon my knees
Find a way to lie
About a home I'll never see 

It may sound absurd:but don't be naive
Even Heroes have the right to bleed
I may be disturbed:but won't you conceed
Even Heroes have the right to dream
It's not easy to be me 

Up, up and away:away from me
It's all right:You can all sleep sound tonight
I'm not crazy or anything: 

I can't stand to fly
I'm not that naive
Men weren't meant to ride
With clouds between their knees 

I'm only a man in a silly red sheet
Digging for kryptonite on this one way street
Only a man in a funny red sheet
Looking for special things inside of me 

It's not easy to be me.



I will work myself to death. I know this, ingrained in my head are my grandmothers words. "You will alway have to take care of your family, and if that mean working 2 jobs or all hours of the night, if thats what it takes, then that is what it means to be responsible."

There are days when my body is about to give out, when I am so tired, that I don't know how I will carry on. But some how I find the strenght. This song reminds me that even the greatest of our "superheroes" must at times feel as if its too much.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 12, 2008)

Slayer - Disciple

Drones since the dawn of time
Compelled to live your sheltered lives
Not once has anyone ever seen
Such a rise of pure hypocracy
I'll instigate I'll free your mind
I'll show you what I've known all this time

God Hates Us All, God Hates Us All
You know it's true God hates this place
You know it's true he hates this race

Homicide-Suicide
Hate heals, you should try it sometime
Strive for Peace with acts of war
The beauty of death we all adore
I have no faith distracting me
I know why your prayers will never be answered

God Hates Us All; God Hates Us All
He Fuckin' hates me

Pessimist, Terrorist targeting the next mark
Global chaos feeding on hysteria
Cut throat, slit your wrist, shoot you in the back fair game
Drug abuse, self abuse searching for the next high
Sounds a lot like hell is spreading all the time
I'm waiting for the day the whole world fucking dies

I never said I wanted to be God's disciple
I'll never be the one to blindly follow

Man made virus infecting the world
Self-destruct human time bomb
What if there is no God would you think the fuckin' same
Wasting your life in a leap of blind faith
Wake the fuck up can't ignore what I say
I got my own philosophy

I hate everyone equally
You can't tear that out of me
No segregation -separation
Just me in my world of enemies

I never said I wanted to be God's disciple
I'll never be the one to blindly follow
I'll never be the one to bear the cross-disciple

I reject this fuckin' race
I despise this fuckin' place


----------



## FourLetterWord (Dec 12, 2008)

Kamelot - Memento Mori, and if you're familair with the story of Faust, this is the later track in a concept album about it--so its set in/based on/related to/whatever the late parts of the Faust tale

dude's voice is opera-trained, typeface don't do it justice

Who wants to separate
The world we know from our beliefs
And who sees only black and white
Distinguish loss from sacrifice
Some day we may come to peace
With the world within ourselves
And I will await you
Until I close my eyes
Close my eyes
Close my eyes

When your time has come
You know you'll be lonely once again
And the final winter comes to us all
Life is treacherous
But you're not the only who must pretend

We're a second in time
We're the last in the line
Of the prey that walks the earth
Good and evil combined

I am the god in my own history
The master of the game
I may believe if she would come to me
And whisper out my name
Sometimes I wonder where the wind has gone
If life has ever been
Sometimes I wonder how belief alone
Can cut me free from sin

When you close your eyes
Mementos of summer retrieves your mind
Like a drizzled afternoon cleans the air
When the winter blows
You're glad you remember you really tried

And it comes to an end
Even winter... life fall
And we all have our beliefs
Pray for mercy for all

I am a man without a mystery
The deal is done within
I will embrace the coldest winter breeze
And pay for every sin

[Helena]
VICTORIA, NON PRAEDA
MEMENTO MORI

[Mephisto]
UNA VOCE... VOLO, NON VALEO
DULCE ET DECORUM EST
PRO PATRIA MORI
MEMENTO MORI

[Ariel]
So subservant in your embrace
No more denial
No run away
This is the final
My last recall
And that's the price for what we learn
The more we know the more we yearn
Cause we're so alone

I am a man without a mystery
The deal is done within
I will embrace the coldest winter breeze
The journey can begin
I'm still the god in my own history
I still believe that she will come to me
And whisper out my name

Some day we may come to peace
And reach beyond behind the lies
And I will await you
Until I close my eyes
Close my eyes,
Close my eyes...

Ariel...
Ariel...
Ariel...​



xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Reel Big Fish



this is also correct


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 12, 2008)

My first favourite lyric is the snippet in my signature line.  Its a verse from the song "This Corrosion" by the Sisters of Mercy. It sort of describes my mood at any general point in time.   It also encapsulates the feelings of "furryness" that run deep within me.  Calm on the outside, roiling within.

_Gimme the Ring, kissed and toll'd
Gimme something that I missed (Gimme the ring)
A hand to hold, wild and what it seems(Gimme the ring)
Kill the king, when love is the law,
And the we'll turn round... (Gimme the ring)
Gimme dream child
And do you hear at all? 

CHORUS
Sing
Sing
Hey now, hey now now, sing This Corrosion to me
Hey now, hey now now, sing This Corrosion to me
Hey now, hey now now, sing This Corrosion to me
Hey now, hey now now, sing...

HEY
HEY HEY
HEY
HEY HEY
HEY
HEY HEY
HEY
HEY HEY

On days, like this
In times like these
I feel an animal deep inside
Well, what do you say
Living on if and if I tried,
Somebody send me

Sing
Sing
Hey now, hey now now, sing This Corrosion to me
Hey now, hey now now, sing This Corrosion to me
Hey now, hey now now, sing This Corrosion to me
Hey now, hey now now, sing...


I got nothing to say I ain't said before
I bled all I can, I won't bleed no more
I don't need no one to understand
Why the blood run hold
The hired hand
On heart
Hand of God
Floodland and Driven Apart
Run cold
Turn
Cold
Burn
Hey now, hey now now, sing This Corrosion to me
Like a healing hand
Hey now, hey now now, sing This Corrosion to me
Like a healing hand
Hey now, hey now now, sing This Corrosion to me
Like a healing hand
Hey now, hey now now, sing..._



My other favourite is "*Tree Top Flyer*"  The Jimmy Buffet version is best.  It describes the life I _could_ have had....and maybe, after it all goes to hell, might have yet!

_I could be a rambler from the seven dials
I don't pay taxes 'cause I never file
I don't do business that don't make me smile
I love my aeroplane 'cause she's got style
I'm a treetop flyer

I'll fly any cargo, that you can pay to run the bush league pilots, they just can't get the job done
Got to fly down into the canyon, ya' don't ever see the sun
There's no such thing as an easy run
For a treetop flyer

I'm flyin' low, I'm in high demand
Go fifteen feet over the Rio Grande
I'll blow the mesquite right up of off the sand
Seldom seen, especially when I land
I'm a treetop flyer
Born Survivor

People been asking me, "Where'd you learn to fly that way?"
Ot was over in Vietnam, chasin' NVA
The government taught me, and they taught me right,
Stay down, under the treeline, you might be alright
Treetop flyer

So I'm comin' home, I'm runnin' low and fast
I promised my woman this is gonna be my last
I get the ship down, I tie her fast
then some old boy walks up, and he says "Hey son" wanna' make some fast cash?
I'm a treetop flyer

Well there's things I am, and there's things I'm not 
I am a smuggler and I could get shot
I aint going to die, I ain't goin' to get caught,
See I'm a flyin' fool, in an aeroplane that's just too hot
I'm a treetop flyer
Born survivor_


----------



## Defiant (Dec 12, 2008)

Fuck it all , fuck this world , fuck everything that you stand for. Don't belong , don't accept , don't give a shit , don't ever judge me. Slipknot.
   These words remind me of my life and what I have been through. Being judged and never fitting in. Being judged all the time and having to deal with this world. Thats why I like those lyrics.
  Be yourself , by yourself , stay away from me. Pantera.
 ALso words that I live by. Some people are fine  , so long as they stay the hell away from me.


----------



## Laze (Dec 12, 2008)

_*The Knife - Marble House*_

_I cut your nails and comb your hair_
_I carry you down the stairs_
_I wanted to see right through from the other side_
_I wanted to walk a trail with no end in sight_

_The moment we believe that we have never met_
_Another kind of love it's easy to forget_
_When we are all alone then we do both agree_
_We have a thing in common this was meant to be _

_You close my eyes and soothe my ears_
_You heal my wounds and dry my tears_
_On the inside of this marble house I grow_
_And the seeds I sow will grow up prisoners too_

_The moment we believe that we have never met_
_Another kind of love it's easy to forget_
_When we are all alone then we do both agree_
_We have a thing in common this was meant to be_

_Now where's your shoulder_
_What is it's name_
_What's your scent_
_Say it again_
_If it goes faster can you still follow me_
_It must be safe when it's on TV_

_I raise my hands to heaven of curiosity_
_I don't know what to ask for_
_What has it got for me?_
_The others say we're hiding_
_It's as forward as can be_
_Some things I do for money_
_Some things I do for free_

I find this song to be both oddly romantic and creepy at the same time.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 12, 2008)

* Bauhaus - The Three Shadows Part II*

Oh classic gentlemen
Say your prayers
To the wind, of prostitution
To your faces, and Rex complexes
Riddle my breast
Full of the oppressed puss

Oh gentlemen, with your fish
That you surround, all around
And you man, will always point
Your fishes, at me

But I will always exist
Because I always exist
Damn good too

The rat race begins
The fat face stings
I hold the fresh pink baby
With a smile
I slice off those rosy cheeks
Because I feel so thirsty

And Oedipus Rex complexes
...riddle my closed bloated breast 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pfoo_dI5N_M

I love it, the song speaks of the evils of society, and strengthens the resolve of those of us who dare to be vastly different regardless of how society frowns.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 12, 2008)

Turn my mike up louder I got to say something
Light weights step to the side when we come in

Feel it in your chest the syllables get pumping
People on the street they panic and start running

Words on loose leaf sheet complete coming
I jump in my mind and summon the rhyme, I'm dumping

Healing the blind I promise to let the sun in
Sick of the dark ways we march to the drum and

Jump when they tell us that they wanna see jumping
Fuck that I wanna see some fists pumping

Risk something, take back what's yours
Say something that you know they might attack you for

Cause I'm sick of being treated like I have before
Like it's stupid standing for what I'm standing for

Like this war's really just a different brand of war
Like it doesn't cater the rich and abandon poor

Like they understand you in the back of the jet
When you can't put gas in your tank

These fuckers are laughing their way to the bank and cashing the cheque
Asking you to have compassion and have some respect

For a leader so nervous in an obvious way
Stuttering and mumbling for nightly news to replay

And the rest of the world watching at the end of the day
In their living room laughing like "what did he say?"

[Chorus:]
Amen
Amen
Amen
Amen
Amen

In my living room watching but I am not laughing
Cause when it gets tense I know what might happen

World is cold the bold men take action
Have to react or get blown into fractions

Ten years old it's something to see
Another kid my age drugged under a jeep

Taken and bound and found later under a tree
I wonder if he had thought the next one could be me

Do you see the soldiers they're out today
They brush the dust from bullet proof vests away

It's ironic at times like this you pray
But a bomb blew the mosque up yesterday

There's bombs in the buses, bikes, roads
Inside your market, your shops, your clothes

My dad he's got a lot of fear I know
But enough pride inside not to let that show

My brother had a book he would hold with pride
A little red cover with a broken spine

On the back, he hand-wrote a quote inside
When the rich wage war it's the poor who die

Meanwhile, the leader just talks away
Stuttering and mumbling for nightly news to replay

And the rest of the world watching at the end of the day
both scared and angry like "what did he say?"

[Chorus x6]

[x6]
With hands held high into the sky so blue,
As the ocean opens up to swallow you.

Stolen from azlyrics.

I like the troop support and the banding together, and how it shows them blood-sucking politicians and such.  We need that these days.


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 12, 2008)

The Strokes, Ize of The World, it is so enchanting, the way he talks about our current earth and philosophy and the song is so tastefully done with how the last part just STOPS and you see this awesome point

Meet me in the bathroom by the strokes, this song hits me deeply because I've had an experience just like this and ever since I've never really been able to show off affection the same way.

Those are two of my faves by em but I like ALL of their songs and never tire of them.

TL;DR VERSION: DO ME JULIAN.

Eleanor put your boots on by Franz Ferdinand this one is dear to me because in a lot of parts I either sound like Eleanor wanting to run or the boy telling her he'll be there when she lands...gosh it's so pretty. Plus I like the new york scenery they describe

Obstacle 1 by Interpol the song is sad but the poetry in it is so fucking beautiful. It reminds me of my relationship that just went to hell and I always was being a manipulative bitch. Good times...good times.

Slow Hands by Interpol this song has more awesome poetry and it sounds amazing, I love this part so bad:
"I submit my incentive is romance
I watched the pole dance of the stars
We rejoice because the hurting is so painless
From the distance of passing cars
But I am married to your charms & grace
I just go crazy like the good old days
You make me want to pick up a guitar
And celebrate the myriad ways that I love you"
It's like every time I fall in love for serious. Even though that doesn't happen much anymore.

TL;DR VERSION: WE HAVE 200 COUCHES


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 13, 2008)

*Nine In The Afternoon - Panic at the disco*

Back to the street where we began, 
Feeling as good as lovers can, you know, 
Now we're feeling so good. 

Picking up things we shouldn't read, 
Looks like the end of history as we know, 
It's just the end of the world. 

Back to the street where we began, 
Feeling as good as love, you could, you can. 

Into a place, where thoughts can bloom, 
Into a room where it's nine in the afternoon , 
And we know that it could be, 
And we know that it should, 
And you know that you feel it too, 
'Cause it's nine in the afternoon.  

And your eyes are the size of the moon, 
You could 'cause you can so you do, 
We're feeling so good, 
Just the way that we do  
When it's nine in the afternoon . 

Your eyes are the size of the moon,  
You could 'cause you can so you do, 
We're feeling so good. 

Back to the street, 
Down to our feet, 
Losing the feeling of feeling unique,  
Do you know what I mean?  

Back to the place, 
Where we used to say,  
Man it feels good to feel this way,  
Now I know what I mean. 

Back to the street, back to the place,  
Back to the room where it all began, 
Back to the room where it all began, 
'Cause it's nine in the afternoon.  

And your eyes are the size of the moon,  
You could 'cause you can so you do,  
We're feeling so good,  
Just the way that we do,  
When it's nine in the afternoon.  

Your eyes are the size of the moon,  
You could 'cause you can so you do,  
We're feeling so good,  
Just the way that we do,  
When it's nine in the afternoon,  

Your eyes are the size of the moon,  
You could 'cause you can so you do,  
We're feeling so good, 
Just the way that we do,  
When it's nine in the afternoon.



-It's one of their most emotional songs for me, it connects so many bad and good things... it reminds me of my ex-mate, my time where I didn't give a fuck to anything, my WoW mates... and much more


----------



## Science Fox (Dec 13, 2008)

OH most certainly the Carcass song, "Exhume to Consume"....

"Grimly I dig up the turfs 
To remove the corrupted stiffs
Trying to contain my excitement
As I desecrate graveolent crypts...

Fingers claw at coffin lids 
Eager festal exhumation
Hugging your wry, festered remains
With posthumous joy and elation...

Body snatched, freshly interred
Whatever takes my fancy
To satisfy my gratuitous pica 
My culinary necromancy...

Scrutinised then brutalized
My forensic inquisition is fulfilled
My recipe is now your epitaph 
Be it fried, boiled or grilled...

I devour the pediculous corpse 
Whetting my palate as I exhume
The festering stench of rotting flesh
Makes me drool as I consume...

Caskets I grate
My larder's a grave
I'm sickly obsessed (with the badly decomposed)
Rotten remains I eat
Purulent meat 
What a funeral feast (putrid reek)

Weeping tissue is stripped 
Pus dribbles from my lips
Pulverising this pustular chaff
Butchering up morgues makes me laugh...

Ulcerated flesh I munch
Rotting corpses are my lunch 
On bones I love to crunch (on the badly decomposed)
Shrivelled innards I lick
The corpse's head I kick
Crumbling shreds I pick (eat the stiffs)

Rancid flesh, slaughter the dead 
Caskets exhumed...
Corpses disenterred, graves disturbed
To consume...

Bereaved relatives are not amused 
As on their dear departed I feverishly consume...

Slavering worms, decomposure burns
Corrosion born, as bacteria gnaw

Desecrate...
Precipiate...(from the muddy grave)
Macerate...
Eviscerate...

Caskets I grate
My larder's a grave
I'm sickly obsessed (with the badly decomposed)
Rotten remains I eat
Purulent meat
What a funeral feast (putrid reek) 

Saponified fats, nibbled by rats
Freshly exhumed...
Deep down six feet is where I like to eat
Human flesh to consume"

BRILLIANCE.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 13, 2008)

DeVotchKa: How it ends

the lyrics just make sense ok?

Lyrics to How It Ends :
Hold your grandmother's bible to your breast
Gonna put it to the test
You wanted it to be blessed
And in your heart 
You know it to be true
You know what you gotta do
They all depend on you

And you already know
Yet you already know
How this will end

There is no escape
From the slave catcher's songs
For all of the loved ones gone
Forever's not so long
And in your soul
They poked a million holes
But you never let them show
Come on its time to go

And you already know
Yet you already know
How this will end

Now you've seen his face
And you know that there's a place in the sun
For all that you've done
For you and your children
No longer shall you need
You always wanted to believe
Just ask and you'll receive
Beyond your wildest dreams

And you already know
Yet you already know
How this will end

You already know (You already know)
You already know (You already know)
You already know
How this will end


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 13, 2008)

Were no strangers to love
You know the rules and so do i
A full commitments what Im thinking of
You wouldnt get this from any other guy

I just wanna tell you how Im feeling
Gotta make you understand

never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

Weve know each other for so long
Your hearts been aching
But youre too shy to say it
Inside we both know whats been going on
We know the game and were gonna play it

And if you ask me how Im feeling
Dont tell me youre too blind to see

Give you up. give you up
Give you up, give you up
Never gonna give
Never gonna give, give you up
Never gonna give
Never gonna give, five you up

I just wanna tell you how Im feeling
Gotta make you understand


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 13, 2008)

Daft Punk - Around the world

Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world
Around the world


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 13, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Daft Punk - Around the world
> 
> Around the world
> Around the world
> ...



ah, I have that song on my zune :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 13, 2008)

This thread is tl;dr if ever I saw one.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 13, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> This thread is tl;dr if ever I saw one.


I hope it's more of an ignoring issue than it is a "I don't know what this thread is about" issue... cause if the title doesn't speak for itself, I don't know who can help you xD

back on topic pplz!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 13, 2008)

It's more of a case that I can't really be bothered to read that much text...


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 13, 2008)

Time- Pink floyd

"Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
You fritter and waste the hours in an off hand way
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun

And you run and you run to catch up with the sun, but its sinking
And racing around to come up behind you again
The sun is the same in the relative way, but youre older
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death

Every year is getting shorter, never seem to find the time
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the english way
The time is gone, the song is over, thought Id something more to say"

Why I like it? Time is a valuable thing. Best not to waste it.


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 13, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> This thread is tl;dr if ever I saw one.





Ren-Raku said:


> It's more of a case that I can't really be bothered to read that much text...


I knew this would happen. Nobody here pays any attention...



Original Post said:


> Try to keep it down to a couple of lines or verses


In other words, we don't want to read a wall of text, thank you.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 13, 2008)

Alone agian from DOkken.
I said stay , but you turned away. Tried to say that it was me.
Now I'm here , and I've lost my way.
Still I know how it feels , I'm alone.
Tried so hard , to make you see.
But I couldn't find the words.
Now the tears , they fall like rain. I'm alone again without you.
   I get the point.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

There's a hole in your logic. You who know all the answers. You claim science aint magic. And expect me to buy it. Goodbye Mr A. You promised that you would love us but you knew too much. Goodbye Mr A. You had all the answers but no human touch. If life is subtraction, your number is up. You love is a fraction, it's not adding up. So busy showing me where I'm wrong. You forgot to switch your feelings on. So so superior are you not? You'd love a little bit but you forgot. Goodbye Mr A. You promised that you would love us but you knew too much. Goodbye Mr A. You had all the answers but no human touch. If life is subtraction, your number is up. You love is a fraction, it's not adding up. Goodbye Mr A. Goodbye Mr A. Goodbye Mr A. The world was full of wonder 'til you opened my eyes. Goodbye Mr A. Wish you hadn't blown my mind and killed the suprise. Goodbye Mr A. You promised that you would love us but you knew too much. Goodbye Mr A. You had all the answers but no human touch. If life is subtraction, your number is up. Your love is a fraction, it's not adding up.

Etc.


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ah, I have that song on my zune :3


 
Nice taste in music you have there. ;P

And well about the amount of lines needed with mine, you have to read the first line that is all. I just added the rest for effect.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 14, 2008)

Jag har kanske inte alla gÃ¥nger
talat om i ord hur viktig du e fÃ¶r mig
aldrig diktat eller skrivit sÃ¥nger
dÃ¤r jag Ã¤rligt sagt hur mycket jag gillar dig
jag har faktiskt aldrig haft en tanke
att sÃ¤tta kÃ¤nslorna pÃ¥ prÃ¤nt
den tiden e nu slut
ge mig en minut
fÃ¶r detta Ã¤r vad jag har kÃ¤nt

I hela vÃ¤rlden, i hela vÃ¤rlden
finns det bara en enda som jag Ã¤lskar
I hela vÃ¤rlden, i hela vÃ¤rlden
finns det bara en enda som jag vill ha

It's swedish and is about a guy forgiving the love of his life of everything wrong he's done, and that he only loves her (or him, I dont know).


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 14, 2008)

Jag har kanske inte alla gÃ¥nger
talat om i ord hur viktig du e fÃ¶r mig
aldrig diktat eller skrivit sÃ¥nger
dÃ¤r jag Ã¤rligt sagt hur mycket jag gillar dig
jag har faktiskt aldrig haft en tanke
att sÃ¤tta kÃ¤nslorna pÃ¥ prÃ¤nt
den tiden e nu slut
ge mig en minut
fÃ¶r detta Ã¤r vad jag har kÃ¤nt

I hela vÃ¤rlden, i hela vÃ¤rlden
finns det bara en enda som jag Ã¤lskar
I hela vÃ¤rlden, i hela vÃ¤rlden
finns det bara en enda som jag vill ha

It's swedish and is about a guy forgiving the love of his life of everything wrong he's done, and that he only loves her (or him, I dont know).

The artist is Magnus Uggla, and the song is I Hela VÃ¤rlden


Oops, sry bout the double posting =P


----------



## Yain (Dec 14, 2008)

I feel outta place, just look at my face.
Stuck in the mud, knee deep in blood, girl.
Eyes, blindfold. 
You never say I am growing old.
-Morcheeba, "Blindfold"

I do feel anachronistic sometimes....


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

.See that soldier on that hill... he is afraid to kill... on his knees dressed in blood... taking lives as he should. but his heart taken away.. his mind and heart went astray... his hands are stained with the blood of many.. his eyes have seen red skys and fights relently.. his soul is broken drawn and foul... his helmet should be the devils cowel.. forever he will walk in shame... for this is not why he came... see that soldier on that hill... wearing that white Beret..wene he walks he walks away... Airborn Marauders Lead the way,Hail oh Hail Gods infantry... hellbound and ready for infamy... See that soldier on that hill... he is afraid to kill..


  cadence remix and redone+lyrics/poem by Bravo-White Wolf Seven OIF4-5 writer/vocals+bagpipes-pfc.blantz  Drummer-Sgt.Roman  base-Pvt.Conner
 Hyme Vocals-Pfc.Hevra and lead banjo-Pvt.Cross 

*this unfortunatly cant be found on the internet since 5 guys made it up out of bordome and played it wene they felt like it.noonefamous and noone important. but if you want a idea of how it goes think of "the real folk blues or Bluebird"*


----------



## Defiant (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't know where I'm going , but I sure know where I've been.
Hanging on the promises and the songs of yesterday.
Now iv'e made up my mind , I ain't wastin' no more time.
SO here I go again , here I go again.
  WHitesnake.
  ANd come on people. Name the band and song you are quoting lyrics from.


----------



## Takun (Dec 15, 2008)

Modest Mouse - Make Everyone Happy/Mechanical Birds


_And I said you shouldn't make facts out of opinions
He said that I was right
You're right, I knew that I was
And I'd hate to see anybody fail
But I'd like to see you fail saying thank you, though
I'm not sure who I am
I'm not sure who I am but I know who I've been
And I said you can't make everybody happy
He said you'd like to at least make yourself happy though
I'm not sure who I am
I'm not sure who I am but I know who I've been                                 _ 

First few lines are gold.  Completely contradict each other by the guy stating his opinion as a fact.  Second to me is wanting to help people do well without wanting the automated "thank you" response which has seemed to lose all value.  

The "_And I said you can't make everybody happy He said you'd like to at least make yourself happy though"  _part is about a mechanical society that is trying to make everyone happy at once.  You can't make everyone happy, therefore you should focus on yourself and stop trying to sell happiness.

Finally, _I'm not sure who I am but I know who I've been.

_*Damn right.*​


----------



## Defiant (Dec 19, 2008)

Come on , no more of this british euro trash NON-music crap like modest mouse , the killers , coldplay.
   It's stuff like that , which has polluted  the word music and makes me want  to gouge my ears out!


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Come on , no more of this british euro trash NON-music crap like modest mouse , the killers , coldplay.
> It's stuff like that , which has polluted  the word music and makes me want  to gouge my ears out!



Polluted the music world. Right...
Funny opinion you got going on there buddy.


----------



## Takun (Dec 20, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Come on , no more of this british euro trash NON-music crap like modest mouse , the killers , coldplay.
> It's stuff like that , which has polluted  the word music and makes me want  to gouge my ears out!




Uh......  Modest Mouse is from Seattle Washington.  Not only that Lonesome Crowded West is listed as one of the top 100 albums of the 90s.  Now maybe you can't hear music in a guitar tuned to sound like mechanical birds or to sound like a whale chirp but a lot of people can.  There are few bands that get radio time and deserve it and Modest Mouse really deserves it.

Have you even listen to any of the songs off of The Moon and Antarctica? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1hqtjFXGDU

^There, that is an instrumental heavy song with layered chilling vocals.


This is real music, don't know what your definition is.  Put up or shut up bro.  You just insulted the band that got me into music, made me start singing again, got me through some of the toughest points in my life, and who will stay with me forever.  That is music.


----------



## Azure (Dec 20, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Come on , no more of this british euro trash NON-music crap like modest mouse , the killers , coldplay.
> It's stuff like that , which has polluted  the word music and makes me want  to gouge my ears out!


Dude, bro.  Modest Mouse is from Seattle?  The Killers are crap though.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 20, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> *The Prey - Ashes Divide
> 
> Don't be afraid of their
> excommunication, you'll survive.
> ...



Are you a fan of A Perfect Circle?
Because it would be quite ironic if you weren't based upon your band choices.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2008)

*Meds, by Placebo

*_I was alone, falling free, trying my best not to forget/ What happened to us, what happened to me, what happened as I let it slip
_*snip*_
Forgetting names and faces
*snip*
Baby/ Did you forget to take your meds?
_*snip*_
I was confused by the birds and the bees

_It's somewhat personal, so I won't go into real detail...but it's basically my life.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Dec 21, 2008)

There's a place in the dark where the animals go
You can take off your skin in the cannibal glow
Juliet loves the lead and the lust it commands
Drop the dagger and lather the blood on your hands
Romeo

The Sharpest Lives; My Chemical Romance

I just love how each line flows into the next, and how the images it creates flow together to create something so smooth; for me the entire song is the song that I've been trying to write my whole life.

It's also deliciously morbid. :3


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 21, 2008)

Dazed and Confused ~ Led Zeppelin

_Been dazed and confused for so long its not true,
Wanted a woman, never bargained for you.
Lots of people talk and few of them know,
Soul of a woman was created below.
You hurt and abused tellin' all of your lies,
Run around sweet baby, lord how they hypnotize.
Sweet little baby, I don't know where you've been,
Gonna love you baby, here I come again.
Every day I work so hard
Bringin' home my hard earned pay.
Try to love you baby, but you push me away.
Don't know where you're goin'
Only know just where you've been,
Sweet little baby, I want you again.
Been dazed and confused for so long, it's not true,
Wanted a woman, never bargained for you.
Take it easy baby, let them say what they will.
Will your tongue wag so much when I send you the bill?_

Ah, so much truth spoken by Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Jayness (Dec 21, 2008)

Same old song by PAIN.
Because... they just give me the chills.



> You're welcome to my world, dark side of the universe
> I'll take you for a spin, the mayhem begins
> The media mouth is feeding and chemical youth that's screaming
> The circus starts to roll, there's no turning back
> ...


----------



## seth_foxen (Feb 28, 2009)

"If he ever hurts you
True love won't desert you
You know I still love you
Though we touched
And went our separate ways"

From Separate Ways (World Apart) by Journey

These lyrics have always inspired me to draw, and just be all around creative, when ever I'm in a bind, I just turn on this song, and all the stress of my life just melts away.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's one of my favorite songs by NECRO: I Need Drugs

"When I come home from work 
I'm fiendin' for an eight-ball 
I got crack on my mind 
I'm hearing cocaine call 
Telling me to beep the dealer to deliver me stuff 
Keep it a secret from my wife, 'cause she thinks I don't use drugs 
There I was, bleeding from my nose and damn 
I couldn't breathe but I'm still thinking about the next gram 
It's friday night and I'm not trying to leave my crib doped 
I'll kill myself while the dealer's eating japanese food 
I ain't got no pride, I'm buying this shit 
I'm lying to myself telling the runner I'm trying to quit 
It's all make believe, I pretend that I'm true
When you give me credit, I'm dodging you every chance that I get 
Even if it's good, I'll sniff it up in a minute 
Beep you back complain that you put too much cut in it 
If you fall for that and bring me a new sack 
I'll be making more crazy faces than jim carrey on crack 
'cause yo I'm ripped, I owe you loot 
Plus I annoy you 
I deserve to be murdered, but the coke is doing it for you 
I got nerve, can you put them pills on my bill 
Yo I'll you we're friends and we don't even chill 
I need drugs 

I need drugs 

Baking soda, cocaine, how sweet 
I need to find me a crack pipe and I'm complete 
I got these crack dealers chasing me through the cement jungle 
'cause they gave me shit to sell and yo I smoked the whole bundle 
Yo I can't front - I got dope in my spleen 
And I'm telling everyone at this n.a. meeting I'm thirty days clean 
I won't die even with tuberculosis 
I could go on forever mixing dope with my methodone dosage 
You could find me at brighton beach or coney island 
Or rikers island 
My crack pipe is my violin 
I play along to the police siren 
My eyes squint looking for crack on the floor 
Picking up breadcrumbs and lint 
I don't know who I am, ask me I couldn't say 
I took a chance and tried to get clean and it lasted one day 
Tried to go to rehab too but couldn't get admitted 
And if there's money missing from your pocketbook you know who did it 
I need drugs 

I need drugs 

As a young teen I started with marijuana 
Then graduated to coke 'cause I needed something stronger 
Mescaline, dust, downers, injections sensation 
I love to experience a patient's medication 
I smoked the drugs off the back of my hands 
All I need is a hit of it and I'll create a new dance 
Protect yourself, baby cover yourself up 
My body swings all over once my seizure erupts 
Into a frenzy, on the phone I got thirty cent 
But when we meet face-to-face, I got ten dollars less 
Made up my mind, I'm quittin' I'm swearing in tears 
I'm not gonna get high, I'll only drink beers
Can't sit and wait for my dealer to come provide it 
Gotta party to go to and I'm the only one invited 
I search the entire house for the damn white mouse 
And when I finally find it, I'll sniff the whole ounce 
I need drugs 

I need drugs 

Dealer, listen to me 
When I come home from work 
Fiendin' for an eight-ball 
Nose candy on my mind 
I've come to realize, you need me 
And if you want me to keep coppin' 
Give me a free piece 
It's my birthday 
Yesterday 
Anyway 
I'm gonna go sniff this 
I'll beep you in an hour 
I hate you"


Pretty br00tal, dude.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 28, 2009)

These eyes they will gaze and reflect
And gauge every thought I reject
No sway of stance in changing times
Just a narrow mind commanding respect
We stand on the words of the wise
And languish every call to despise
We know the hollow wound of their lies

(Pre-chorus
No reformed edition
Never losing vision
Now into forever
Only getting better
Ways of now, spiral down
How much more we allow

(Chorus
Keeping sight of the vow we made
Holding fast to the hope
So when we stand in the line of wrath
The true and righteous will know

The foundation that we used to uphold
Now regarded as the madness of old
Every alteration made to the standard of truth
Is a nail in the coffin we hold
We embody everything they despise
Because they see us through degenerate eyes
So when thay cast you down as intolerant filth
Stand firm, never bow to the lies

(Pre-chorus)

(Chorus)

See the scorn inside my eyes

(Chorus)


I like these lyrics because, for me at least, it's a message of hope and strength. That when the world chews you up and spits you out, don't back down from your beliefs and from what you know is right.


----------



## Impasse (Feb 28, 2009)

Humm... "In The End" by Rush, maybe - a tossup between that and "Making Memories," also by Rush.

In The End:

"Well, I can see what you mean; it just takes me longer / And I can feel what you feel; it just makes you stronger
I know, I know, I know / Oh, the feeling grows / I see, I see, I see / Its got to be

You can take me for a little while; you can take me, you can make me smile in the end"

Making Memories:

"There's a time for feeling as good as we can; the time is now and there's no stopping us
There's a time for living as high as we can; behind us you will only see our dust

So we just keep smiling, move onward every day; we try to keep our thoughts away from home
Traveling all around, no time to settle down, to satisfy our wanderlust to roam

Well, you know we're having good days, and we hope they're going to last
We feel no need to worry, no reason to be sad
Our memories remind us, maybe road life's not so bad"

Of course, those are my favorites in terms of meaning and depth. "Making Memories" always hits home, as my vision of a great life is one on the road. When it comes to lyrical construction and arrangement, my favorite song may be "Synchronicity II" by the Police, but those are the most depressing lyrics I can think of.


----------



## Nightweaver (Feb 28, 2009)

They're in my quote. Also "Forgive me, I have but two faces, one for the world, and one for god save me. I cannot cry 'cause the shoulder cries more, I cannot die, I'm a whore for the cold world."

And pretty much any other stupid emo shit Nightwish writes. I'm a sucker for it.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 28, 2009)

*Sympathy For The Devil by The Rolling Stones*​Why? Because such dark lyrics were unheard of in 1968

​Please allow me to introduce myself 
I'm a man of wealth and taste 
I've been around for a long, long year 
Stole many a man's soul and faith 
  And *I was 'round when Jesus Christ 
Had his moment of doubt and pain *
Made damn sure that Pilate 
Washed his hands and sealed his fate 
  Pleased to meet you 
Hope you guess my name 
But what's puzzling you 
Is the nature of my game 
  I stuck around at St. Petersburg 
When I saw it was a-time for a change 
Killed the czar and his ministers 
Anastasia screamed in vain 

*I rode a tank 
Held a general's rank 
When the blitzkrieg raged 
And the bodies stank*


----------



## SnowFox17 (Feb 28, 2009)

In the memory you'll find me 
Eyes burning up 
The darkness holding me tightly 
Until the sun rises up 

Moving all around 
Screaming of the ups and downs 
Pollution manifested in perpetual sound 
The wheels go round and the sunset creeps past the 
Street lamps, chain-link, and concrete 
A little piece of paper with a picture drawn 
Floats on down the street till the wind is gone 
The memory now is like the picture was then 
When the paper's crumpled up it can't be perfect again 


Forgotten- Linken Park

Why: Because i can relate to it somewhat. Being forgotten by biological brothers and all the remember of me is defending them.

Wow..I suck lol.


----------



## Jonnaius (Feb 28, 2009)

I feel like these lyrics just sum me up. 

'Sometimes I get nervous,
When I see an open door.

Close your eyes,
Clear your heart.....
Cut the cord...'

Human - The killers


----------



## Attaman (Feb 28, 2009)

Almost anything by Rhapsody of Fire would count for me.  While they're not really _good_ or exceptional, the way they're combined with the music makes them my favorite.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 28, 2009)

also *Thank You by Led Zeppelin*

...little drops of rain, whisper on the plain. 
Tears of loves lost in the days gone by.
Our love is strong, 
here there is no wrong. 
Together we shall go until we die....


It is such a beautiful song with beautiful lyrics. I hope one day to feel that way about someone.

and *Summer of '69 by Bryan Adams*

...Standin' on your mama's porch 
You told me that you'd wait forever 
Oh and when you held my hand 
I knew that it was now or never 
Those were the best days of my life 

Back in the summer of '69...





Its just something that resonates with me, i dont know why though...​​


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 28, 2009)

I like lyrics with stories, RL or not.
So ima have to say Anything by coheed and cambria, and prequel to the sequel by between the buried and me.


----------



## Hydramon (Mar 1, 2009)

_"Second chances, they don't ever matter, people never change. What's a whore you're nothing more, I'm sorry honey, that'll never change. And about forgiveness, we're both supposed to act ashamed, I'm sorry honey but I passed it up now look this way" ~ Misery Business - Paramore_
Why I Like It: It's funny, but also true.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 1, 2009)

So many to choose from... I'm all over Andrew Bird right now, so I'll say Masterfade, from The Mysterious Production Of Eggs. It's a great song about how turning everything into mathematical/scientific jargon takes away from  seeing the beauty in this world.

There was a time when I would have said "I Will Follow You Into The Dark", but I can't really bare to listen to that anymore.


----------



## Tudd (Mar 1, 2009)

To live is to die - Metallica

Writer of the lyrics: Cliff Burton, former bassist of Metallica R.I.P.

_When a Man Lies He Murders
Some Part of the World
These Are the Pale Deaths Which
Men Miscall Their Lives
All this I Cannot Bear
to Witness Any Longer
Cannot the Kingdom of Salvation
Take Me Home_

I like truth. Easy enough to understand?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Mar 1, 2009)

From The Skull Beneath The Skin - Megadeth
Because combined with the music makes it just plain awesome.
_See thing in agony
Necrosis is the fate
Pins sticking through the skin
The venom now sedates
Locked in a pillory
Nowhere to be found
Screaming for your life
But no one hears a sound
Hellpp mmmeeeeee
Prepare the patients scalp
To peel away
Metal caps his ears
Hell hear not what we say
Solid steel visor
Riveted cross his eyes
Iron staples close his jaws
So no one hears his cries
The skull beneath the skin
Now your drawn and quartered
Your bones will make the x
Symbol stands for poison
And its chained to your head
And as we fold your arms
To make the holy cross
We cross the crucifix
Religion has been lost
The skull beneath the skin_


From Tornado of Souls - Megadeth
This lyric has a personal meaning to me, kinda describes how I felt a few months ago.
_Cant say whats on my mind
Cant do what I really feel
In this bed I made for me
Is where I sleep,i really feel_

Cult - Slayer. It's just epic live :V

_Religion is hate
Religion is fear
Religion is war
Religion is rape
Religion's obscure
Religion's a whore_

Disciple - Slayer. Again, having thousands of people screaming this is awesome.
_God Hates Us All, God Hates Us All_


----------



## Potato (Mar 1, 2009)

_"Purple Haze running through my brain,
Lately things don't seem the same."_ - Purple Haze, Jimi Hendrix

_"And if you're taking a walk through the garden of life
What do you think you'd expect you would see? 
Just like a mirror reflecting the moves of your life
And in the river reflections of me"_ - "Blood Brothers", Iron Maiden

And my favourite verse of all time...
_"And you run and you run to catch up with the sun, but its sinking
And racing around to come up behind you again
The sun is the same in the relative way, but youre older
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death_ - Time, Pink Floyd


----------



## Takun (Mar 1, 2009)

Neutral Milk Hotel - April 8th

_Crawl across towards your window
I'm calling softly from the street
Always a lonely widow
Half awake and sleeping on my feet
I'm of age but have no children 
No quarter phone booth calls to home 
Just late night television
Inside my bedroom all alone

There is no use in waiting 
Offer up your steps so I can climb
Show me all your figure paintings 
Etched in the middle of the night
Let me stretch upon your carpet 
Let me hear the rain tap on your street
Knowing I am safe on the inside
Blankets wrapped and drifting off to sleep				 				_


----------



## D4FTS (Aug 20, 2010)

_Solo te doy. __Las huellas, que quedaron, son solo espinillas, y no tengo que crearla misma semilla. No tengo, porque cederte, yo no quiero pedirte nada, solo pon tus labios sobre mi espalda. Amar te duele Amar te duele. Ni el obscuro del pavimento, ni lo limpio de los suelos, quita tu verruga que llevo dentro.No tengo porque cederte, yo sin ti ya no siento nada, rompeme en cachitos bajo la almohada. Amar te duele amar te duele te duele me duele - _*Ximena SariÃ±ana*
If you love some one, you will be hurt .

_Twenty, twenty, twenty four hours to go I wanna be sedated_
_Nothin' to do, no where to go, oh, I wanna be sedated_

_Just get me to the airport put me on a plane_
_Hurry, hurry, hurry before I go insane_
_I can't control my fingers, I can't control my brain_
_Oh no, oh, oh, oh, oh_

_Twenty, twenty, twenty four hours to go I wanna be sedated_
_Nothin' to do, no where to go, oh, I wanna be sedated_

_Just put me in a wheelchair get me on a plane_
_Hurry, hurry, hurry before I go insane_
_I can't control my fingers, I can't control my brain_
_Oh no, oh, oh, oh, oh_

_Twenty, twenty, twenty four hours to go I wanna be sedated_
_Nothin' to do, no where to go, oh, I wanna be sedated_

_Just put me in a wheelchair, get me to the show_
_Hurry, hurry, hurry before I go loco_
_I can't control my fingers, I can't control my toes_
_Oh no, oh, oh, oh, oh_

_Twenty, twenty, twenty four hours to go I wanna be sedated_
_Nothin' to do, no where to go, oh I wanna be sedated_

_Just put me in a wheelchair, get me to the show_
_Hurry, hurry, hurry before I go loco_
_I can't control my fingers, I can't control my toes_
_Oh no, oh, oh, oh, oh_ - *The Ramones*
If you can't enjoy life because of stress. F*ck the world, and lets get a little high xD


----------



## jinxtigr (Aug 20, 2010)

Don't actually have this guy's albums at all, but-

I'd really like to live beside you, baby
I love your body and your spirit and your clothes
But you see that line there moving through the station?
I told you, I told you, told you, I was one of those

Ah you loved me as a loser, but now you're worried that I just might win
You know the way to stop me, but you don't have the discipline
How many nights I prayed for this, to let my work begin
First we take Manhattan, then we take Berlin


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Aug 20, 2010)

"The last two soldiers on the battlefield, survivors of the war.
They aim at one another while their mothers beg the lord
'If you're listening, I'm missing him, so somehow bring him home.
How did it come to this?'

So the soldiers lift their rifles, and they're aiming at the head
They think of their first love before they take their final breath
Then somewhere in the distance, they hear something someone said;
'How did it come to this?' "

The imagery painted of the realism of death, and war, and reminder that each soldier is a human being in their own right is absolutely stunning to me. I nearly cry when I hear this lyric if I'm focused on it too much. It's from Streetlight Manifesto's The Big Sleep


----------



## Myntey (Aug 20, 2010)

Letter -From the Lost Days- Silent Hill 3

_A letter to my future self
Am I still happy? I began
Have I grown up pretty?
Is Daddy still a good man?
Am I still friends with Colleen?
I'm sure that I'm still laughing
Aren't I?
Aren't I?

Hey there to my future self
If you forget how to smile
I have this to tell you
Remember it once in a while
Ten years ago your past self
Prayed for your happiness
Please don't lose hope

Oh, oh what a pair, me and you
Put here to feel joy, not be blue
Sad times and bad times--see them through
Soon we will know if it's for real
What we both feel

Though I can't know for sure how things worked out for us
No matter how hard it gets, you have to realize
We weren't put on this earth to suffer and cry
We were made for being happy
So be happy--for me, for you
Please_

This song totally matches the scene when it plays, which I think was the goal.. I know plays some time at the start.. I think. But it plays also when Douglas gives Heather a lift to Silent Hill. And Heather is talking about her past as Alessa/Cheryl, I always imagine that it's Alessa singing the song to her, to help her through the troubles that await.


----------



## Cam (Aug 20, 2010)

Green day ~ Jesus of Suburbia (I dont care)

Everyones so full of shit
Born and raised by hypocrites 
Hearts recycled but never saved
From the cradles to the graves
We are the kids of war and peace
From Anaheim to the middle east
We are the stories and disciples of
The jesus of suburbia

Im gettin those tattooed on my back... For some reason I just always felt they kinda spoke to me and the group of kids im usually with


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 3, 2010)

"And so it was, that later, as the miller told his tale
that her face at first just ghostly,
turned a whiter shade of pale."

Or how about...

"And i'm up while the dawn is breaking, even though my heart is aching
I should be drinking a toast to absent friends instead of these comedians."

"You give your hand to me,
And then you say, 'Goodbye.'
I watched you walk away,
Beside the lucky guy
Oh, you'll never ever know
The one who loved you so.
Well, you don't know me"

Generally I like those because they actually...  i don't know...  have some emotional value beyond "fuck you" or "i want to fuck you."  [though I do admit...  A Whiter Shade of Pale does make a reference to sex...  
"My mouth by then like cardboard
Seemed to slip straight through my head
So we crash-dived straightway quickly
And attacked the ocean bed"]


----------



## Jude (Sep 3, 2010)

I think I found the most influential lyrics I've ever heard of in my entire life...
*
Blood On The Dance Floor - Well Suck Me!*

Crank It Up! Up! Up! Up!
Crank It Up! Up! Up! Up!

The girlies suck my dick like an ice cream stick!
An ice cream stick!?
An ICE CREAM STICK!
X2

ALL THE WAY DOOOOOOOOOWN!

Cuz The girlies rub my nuts on the ice cream truck
an ice cream truck?
THE ICE CREAM TRUCK!
X2


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 4, 2010)

I know it's very clubby, and I know it's very gay, but Dance in the Dark, Lady Gaga;

"Find you'r freedom in the music,
Find your Jesus, find you'r cupid,
You will never fall apart Diana,
Your still in our hearts girl,
We'll never let you fall apart,
Together we'll dance in the dark."

I't dosn't realy make sence outside of context, but the whole song is about people in abusive relationships and such, and never being able to be themselves when with there partner. Dancing in a darkened room on there own being there only form of releace, I can compleatly understand this, dancing does such a lot and is one of the most basic forms of expretion!


----------



## Sharpguard (Sep 6, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> "You give your hand to me,
> And then you say, 'Goodbye.'
> I watched you walk away,
> Beside the lucky guy
> ...



This is one.

Also

"I know all the times were hard
I know that you've been feeling down
If you only knew how I'm feeling for you
And if I could take your pain
I wish that I could wash it all away
If you only knew how I'm feeling" From Razorblade Salvation by Jedi Mind Tricks

And pretty much anything by Mastodon, specifically "The Last Baron"


----------

